

When Private Browsing Isn’t Private on iOS: HTML5 and AirPlay - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/when-private-browsing-isnt-private-on-ios-html5-and-airplay/

======
spacemanmatt
FTA> Incognito Mode isn't really incognito. It's perfect for testing websites
in a fresh environment though.

Unless your app uses HTML5 local storage, in which case, incognito is not a
sufficiently clean slate for testing. Thanks, Chrome!

------
acqq
> Sure, it's not as bad as storing Incognito URLs in a plain DB file like
> Safari does

The last time I looked browsers for iOS also stored at least some incognito
data and URLs in the database files.

